# CONGRATULATIONS TO NORIE



## srizki (Jun 29, 2007)

30000 POSTS,
30,000 HELPS
THANK YOU THANK YOU 
=REPT("CONGRATULATIONS",1001)


----------



## PaddyD (Jun 29, 2007)

Great effort, Norie.


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Jun 30, 2007)

Well done Norie!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jun 30, 2007)

Good one Norie!

That's a lot of help you've given - shame it doesn't pay, eh?!


----------



## Smitty (Jun 30, 2007)

Congratulations Norie, 

That takes a ton of effort!

Smitty


----------



## onlyadrafter (Jun 30, 2007)

Norie,

Unbelieveable effort! ray: 

Soon be the leading poster!!

No idea how you manage to fit all this help in!

But glad you do (as are all those you've helped - i'm sure!)


----------



## NumbersMax (Jul 25, 2007)

Congratulations and many thanks!  See you around the board!


----------



## Thorin (Jul 25, 2007)

Congratulations Norie, many of us owe you our thanks (me included).


----------



## iknowu99 (Jul 25, 2007)

N-O-R-I-E!! N-O-R-I-E!! N-O-R-I-E!! N-O-R-I-E!! N-O-R-I-E!! N-O-R-I-E!! 

[Edited to remove the several *hundred* other lines of this.  ~ VP]


----------



## joefrench (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice work Norie...and thanks a ton!
Have you figured out what happened to your stuff yet? :wink:


----------

